# Tissot Seastar Seven



## boycey71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all, havent been on for a while so hello again. As a relative newbie I have a question to ask regarding a nice old seastar seven. the movement is a 783, the number on the bridge is 6705958 which I believe dates it to 1964. the one piece case is numbered 43524. Do all these numers add up or is it a bits and pieces. Also this has a two piece stem which was missing when I got it and have had a pig time getting one but did and have rebuilt the beast and she's running like a train. I cant find any info on the two piece stem for this movement something just doesn't seem right. Any help would be super, thanks all


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

if it says to use tool 603 or similar it would have been a one piece stem, and the front work would have had to come off before the stem would come out


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

It sounds correct to me.


----------



## boycey71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Its got use key 315T. definatly a front loader. Thanks for the input as always


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

boycey71 said:


> Its got use key 315T. definatly a front loader. Thanks for the input as always


I had a Tissot with use key 315t stamped on the case , which refers to the crystal lift tool number.

They are a one piece stem annoyingly so the hands and dial have to come off then the calender works then the keyless bits and bobs to then remove the stem.

heres a link to that thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=87436&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------

